# Battery status



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

So this problem happened after I flashed a 4.2 rom. I have since restored a nandroid of my 4.1 AOKP, but the problem somehow persisted.

The problem is that the battery seems to drain normally from 100% down to 22%. Once it hits 22% it drains VERY slowly until it hits about 18%, and then all of a sudden it dies. I am sure it is draining properly from 22% down to dead, but Android is just reporting it incorrectly.

Is there something simple I can do to try to fixthis? I remember old clockwork recovery having a clear battery stats item, but I don't see anything similar in TWRP (and not even sure that would do anything).

Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## mayhemrules (Jan 30, 2013)

You can do a battery cycle. Also SD Maid app has a battery stats cleaning option.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Clearing battery stats doesn't do jack. That was debunked ages ago.

Your issue sounds like a problem with the gas meter, usually indicative of a problem in the ROM or the battery itself. Do you have the stock battery or an aftermarket battery? What you are describing is pretty common with aftermarket batteries/higher voltage (they'll drain to somewhere usually less than 10% then stick on that percentage for like 5 hours and then die)

A few more questions - did you clean flash to 4.1? I would hope so, but just as a check. If not wipe that sucker.

Is there any unusual battery drain? High pull from Google Framework or similar? I've had it happen and seen scatter reports of other users getting that, and a few wipes can clear that up.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Is there any unusual battery drain? High pull from Google Framework or similar? I've had it happen and seen scatter reports of other users getting that, and a few wipes can clear that up.


Nope, battery drains normally up until that point. I'm getting great battery life, at least 3 hours of screen on time on the stock battery.

I guess I might just try wiping everything and starting over on 4.1. Perhaps there's something wonky that didn't get restored with the nandroid (I have obviously wiped cache and dalvik cache).


----------

